# Georgia's Proposed Truck Only Highway



## XHRTSP (Feb 10, 2018)

https://www.wabe.org/georgia-wants-build-truck-highway-worth/

We already have these, they're called railroads!

For anyone in the know, what generally cost more, a stretch of double track or a two lane highway?

(I assume the cargo throughput is equivilant on both. Could obviously be wrong.)


----------



## caravanman (Feb 10, 2018)

Let's be honest, who will benefit from such roads? Fleets of self driving trucks don't fill me with hope for either existing driver jobs nor the environment.

Ed.


----------



## railiner (Feb 11, 2018)

A large stretch of the New Jersey Turnpike, divides its 12 lanes into two, three lane roadways, in each direction.....the inner roadways are reserved for "passenger cars (and motorcycles) only"; and the outer roadways are for "cars, trucks, and buses"......So trucks are restricted to the outer roadways, and further banned from the left lane of those outer roadways (buses are allowed in the left and sometimes fourth carpool lane).

Sp those are not really 'truck only roads", but come close, especially in use...few cars use the outer lane, to stay away from the trucks....

I-495 between the NJTP and Lincoln Tunnel does have a 'bus only' contraflow lane in the inbound morning commute...buses only--no carpools.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 13, 2018)

I use the truck lanes exclusively. Its a lot faster.


----------



## railiner (Feb 14, 2018)

If I was driving in my car, I would prefer to avoid being near trucks....first of all, it's hard to see around them, secondly, their tires throw a lot of debris into the air behind them, they don't always remove snow and ice from their roofs, and that can blow back at you, as well as material's from improperly covered loads. Heavy diesel exhaust is not pleasant, either. And finally, if there is a accident, you don't stand a chance if you happen to get hit by one of them, compared to a car....


----------



## Ryan (Feb 14, 2018)

I too am a cars/trucks lane user. Trucks behave in mostly predictable fashion, and (for the most part) act like the professional drivers that they are.


----------



## railiner (Feb 14, 2018)

Ryan said:


> I too am a cars/trucks lane user. Trucks behave in mostly predictable fashion, and (for the most part) act like the professional drivers that they are.


That certainly is true...but on balance, I still think it is safer to travel among other cars....


----------



## JRR (Feb 14, 2018)

I used to drive on I 95 into Baltimore everyday for around 13 years. The trucks were restricted to the right two lanes and acted as if no car had a right to be in these lanes. Routinely they tailgated dangerously close and exhibited extremely aggressive behavior.

Not saying that all truck drivers engage in such dangerous behavior, but I don’t believe that the average driver is the (Knight of the Road” that they used to be.

I have found that when cars and trucks have different speed limits as they do in some states, there are fewer problems.

One of the biggest problems is that in hilly country, the trucks rush downhill and crawl up hill resulting in frequent interaction, passing, repassing etc.

Just my thoughts.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Ryan (Feb 14, 2018)

That’s not a problem, that’s physics.

Understand it, let them do their thing, and work around it.

Yes, it’s annoying when a truck going 55.5 MPH decides to pass a truck going 55 MPH going up a hill, but it isn’t the end of the world.

Things work better and are safer when everyone is going closer to the same speed. Differential speed limits make that worse, not better.


----------



## JRR (Feb 14, 2018)

My experience is that when trucks are going 55 and cars are going 65, there is less of a problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Ryan (Feb 14, 2018)

I wonder what mythical land you live in where anyone is actually driving the speed limit.


----------



## railiner (Feb 14, 2018)

Speed limits on Interstate Highways in rural areas are usually arbitrary, and artificial....in place more for revenue enhancement for violation's, than for actual safety. I read somewhere (I believe Car and Driver), that the best speed for such highways are that at which 85% of driver's are at or below when naturally chosen, without artificial posted limits....

Here is perhaps a better explanation of this....

http://www.mikeontraffic.com/85th-percentile-speed-explained/


----------

